# Sugarbush March 22nd - 24th - AlpineZone Gathering



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

ALRIGHT! Here we go! Let's get on over to Sugarbush for skiing / riding the weekend of Mar 22nd. 

There are not that many spots open so make your reservations *ASAP*. To reserve; do the following: 

Go to: http://www.sugarbush.com

On the bottom right; under "Package Code", you will see a box where it says "Modify Existing Itinerary" and below that "Package Code". 

Use the package code: *Alpinezone13

*The dates available are 3/21 - 3/25, you can stay as many days as you'd like. I will be there likely Fri & Sat nights. 

Put your name in here if you confirm. We will coordinate some places / times to meetup, some dinner or drinks as well! No formal itinerary, just some late-season skiing!

Rates at the Sugarbush Inn



Single $ 104.04 per night
Double: $106.53 per night
Triple: $133.42
Quad: $$160.31

Lift ticket pricing: 




[*=left]Saturday lift tickets: $43
[*=left]Sunday lift tickets: $33


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 18, 2013)

Nick,

In another thread, since availability is limited, you mentioned possible ticket deals for those of us who can arrange lodging on our own.  Is that still an option?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2013)

I love this place and price, thank you Nice.


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Nick,
> 
> In another thread, since availability is limited, you mentioned possible ticket deals for those of us who can arrange lodging on our own.  Is that still an option?



Yes; I believe I can still get you group rate tickets.  I want ot say it was $70 for the weekend, I think Sat was $40 and Sun was $30 or something like that. I can probably also get a deal on Friday pass.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> Yes; I believe I can still get you group rate tickets.  I want ot say it was $70 for the weekend, I think Sat was $40 and Sun was $30 or something like that. I can probably also get a deal on Friday pass.


Awesome.  Thanks, Nick.


----------



## teleo (Feb 18, 2013)

I did not read the fine print. But you guys might be interested in http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/ticket-prices/march-pack


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2013)

All booked up, can't make it.


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

Already?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> Already?



That is what I have been told, maybe I stay in the hostel down the road, and buy the Mt. Ellen Pass and ski that weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry wrong month entered. Still room available.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a dumbass, I didn't change the month, I'm in. What's the deal with the lift tickets? They're not included in this charge, correct?


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

No... they are 70 for the weekend k believe


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I'm a dumbass, I didn't change the month, I'm in. What's the deal with the lift tickets? They're not included in this charge, correct?



Skiing at the Bush will be awesome.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 19, 2013)

It is looking like I will not be able to make this event after all.

I have a conflict with a PSIA re-up clinic...not the same dates, earlier in the week, but I can't afford both. 

Dammit.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 19, 2013)

I've mentioned this before but I'll be at Sugarbush on Friday using a Warren Miller voucher. Skiing solo so would enjoy hooking up for some turns/lunch.
MRG on Saturday for me.


----------



## skivideoguy (Feb 19, 2013)

My wife and I will be in the valley from the 9th to the 23rd and some new to the valley friends of ours are coming with us. Keep us posted on ticket deals, gatherings. Booked the lodging 6 months ago.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey guys, here are the correct rates for the room per night. In other words, a double room is $106.53, so if you split with someone it works out to $53 per night. 



Single $ 104.04 per night​
Double: $106.53 per night
Triple: $133.42
Quad: $$160.31

Lift ticket pricing: 




[*=left]Saturday lift tickets: $43
[*=left]Sunday lift tickets: $33


Will update the OP as well. C'mon guys get these reservations booked! We will have a snowstorm that weekend. I've already planned it


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2013)

Nick said:


> Hey guys, here are the correct rates for the room per night. In other words, a double room is $106.53, so if you split with someone it works out to $53 per night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You buy the lift tickets when we get to the lodge?


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> You buy the lift tickets when we get to the lodge?



once we get a final count we will buy the lift tickets and distribute them.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2013)

Nick said:


> once we get a final count we will buy the lift tickets and distribute them.



Okay.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nick said:


> Hey guys, here are the correct rates for the room per night. In other words, a double room is $106.53, so if you split with someone it works out to $53 per night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it may be sold out.  I tried to take a look last night and nothing was coming up.  Will try again tonight.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 21, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> I think it may be sold out.  I tried to take a look last night and nothing was coming up.  Will try again tonight.


Make sure you're not being a dumbass like me, and neglecting to change the month to March. :wink:I didn't, and thought it was booked up, maybe it is by now.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

So who is in so far! Let's go. Some awesome snow coming up ... could be another epic event hopefully!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm interested in a daytrip for Sat only.

How would the ticket situation work?  Can I get the discounted rate at the window, or would I have to let you know ahead of time?


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

I think I would need to know ahead of time. I will verify.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> I think I would need to know ahead of time. I will verify.



Ok, cool.  Just let me know the deadline.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Agreed it will be awesome.


----------



## frapcap (Feb 25, 2013)

I should be able to make this one, too! I have my pass here, so no need for tix for me. Looking forwards to seeing ya'll.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> I think I would need to know ahead of time. I will verify.



I love all these great cheap prices, hotel booked, we pay you tickets when we get to Sh? Or do you have to buy those a head of time?


----------



## frapcap (Feb 25, 2013)

Heads up guys. They "don't allow Saturday only reservations as they won't break up the weekend." 

You'll have to stay Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Or (possibly) some combo of the above.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

frapcap said:


> Heads up guys. They "don't allow Saturday only reservations as they won't break up the weekend."
> 
> You'll have to stay Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Or (possibly) some combo of the above.



They should allow just Friday and Saturday.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

i may have tix already, can i just do lodging?


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 27, 2013)

I may have scored a place to stay at Mount Snow that weekend.  Any idea if I could get a sunday ticket so I could ski with the group?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> I may have scored a place to stay at Mount Snow that weekend.  Any idea if I could get a sunday ticket so I could ski with the group?



That still like 2 hours away from the Bush, MT snow is very nice hill two. Check out northfaace, are your wife going lots of great.blue squares and crusing terrain. I don't know about rooms at the.bush. their is hostel.Traeen down the.road with rooms to rent to.


----------



## mrvpilgrim (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been a reader of this forum for some time but first post
Check out
http://christmastreeinn.com/
it is located on the access road
It is a 14 room lodge/inn that sleeps about 30. the only catch is you have to rent the entire lodge
The web site says it rents for $1200 to $1500 per night    at 30 people that is $50 or less per person per night
this maybe impracticable for an informal gathering but something to keep in mind for something more formal


----------



## Nick (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks, might be a great future option. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 28, 2013)

Yea, that place looks pretty cool....I like the little 'tavern' in the basement haha along with the poker table


----------



## Nick (Feb 28, 2013)

So who is in so far? 

I can get tickets for everyone who wants them but we need to get a count.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> So who is in so far?
> 
> I can get tickets for everyone who wants them but we need to get a count.



Me I really happy to be skiing at The Bush which is one of my favorites with A zone people just makes it better.


----------



## darent (Feb 28, 2013)

28 feb, what is up ,went to site to make reservation and no go with alpine zone 13 code


----------



## Nick (Feb 28, 2013)

Let me check w them


----------



## darent (Mar 1, 2013)

confirmed for drew and jan at the sugarbush inn, how about tickets for friday, any deals available?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

Nick, did you find out if there is a lodging only option?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

darent said:


> confirmed for drew and jan at the sugarbush inn, how about tickets for friday, any deals available?



Not deals but I know som e people skiing MRG on Friday might have something for you. Let me know if your interested in that.


----------



## Nick (Mar 2, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Nick, did you find out if there is a lodging only option?



Yep just book it!


----------



## Nick (Mar 4, 2013)

Just talked and there are still doubles available. 

I will need confirmation on who needs tickets. Sat + Sun price is $76. 

I will be distributing tickets on Saturday morning to everyone who tells me. Just PayPal the $ to contact@alpinezone.com to confirm. 

Any questions, email me nick@alpinezone.com, if you don't feel comfortable with paypal we can arrange at the mountain as well but since I have to buy the tickets in advance I'd much prefer it if you also paid me in advance haha. 

Zero markup here, these are at -cost that Sugarbush is providing them to us for.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> Just talked and there are still doubles available.
> 
> I will need confirmation on who needs tickets. Sat + Sun price is $76.
> 
> ...


So cheap.


----------



## Nick (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't all get hopped up at once now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

Nick said:


> Don't all get hopped up at once now.



Maybe send out PM to the people who already said they wanted to go. Maybe their just now reading this thread.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 5, 2013)

Nick said:


> Don't all get hopped up at once now.


Really!! Where is everybody!!!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm out, as I'll be coming up to New England the week after, and likely before as well.  But I was never in for lodging anyway.


----------



## darent (Mar 8, 2013)

well jan and I are in ,come on out folks lets make this a blast , thanks nick for putting this together!!!


----------



## Nick (Mar 14, 2013)

Bump. Is it just me and Darent or what ? :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2013)

a few things up in the air for me, i may not be able to do the weekend but will try for a day trip


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2013)

Me and Cornbread going lol for sure. Anyone else want to go have fun at the bush, come on A zoners.


----------



## timm (Mar 14, 2013)

Might be up that way that weekend -- not sure yet. How can you get the discounted tickets if you don't need to book a room?


----------



## Nick (Mar 14, 2013)

I need to know ASAP so I can order them. They need to be preordered.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey Nick, I just saw this trip thread. I'm almost definitely interested and I'm trying to convince a friend to come with. Looks like the boat has long sailed on the lodging deal but we'd be interested in the lift tickets. If you would be willing to hold off ordering until the end of the day, I promise to get back to you, yeah or nay, before then. No worries if not, though.


----------



## timm (Mar 14, 2013)

I should have an answer for you in a few hours.


----------



## timm (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm out, sadly.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm out. Looks like they are out of rooms too.


----------



## Nick (Mar 14, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> Hey Nick, I just saw this trip thread. I'm almost definitely interested and I'm trying to convince a friend to come with. Looks like the boat has long sailed on the lodging deal but we'd be interested in the lift tickets. If you would be willing to hold off ordering until the end of the day, I promise to get back to you, yeah or nay, before then. No worries if not, though.



Just let me know asap. nick at alpinezone.com


----------



## reefer (Mar 14, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> I've mentioned this before but I'll be at Sugarbush on Friday using a Warren Miller voucher. Skiing solo so would enjoy hooking up for some turns/lunch.
> MRG on Saturday for me.



Definitely should hitch up Friday. Any other valley regulars gonna be in town?
I'm planning MRG Thursday, Bush Friday and Saturday. Was planning Lincoln Friday and Ellen Saturday but can flex of course. Staying at the Golden Lion.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm going to try and hit Saturday with you guys but haven't locked up timing.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 14, 2013)

reefer said:


> Definitely should hitch up Friday. Any other valley regulars gonna be in town?
> I'm planning MRG Thursday, Bush Friday and Saturday. Was planning Lincoln Friday and Ellen Saturday but can flex of course. Staying at the Golden Lion.



My plans are somewhat variable right now. I have vouchers to Sugarbush (can use Friday), Smuggs (anyday), and MRG (anyday)
We're staying 25 mins from Smuggs, 50 mins from the MRV. Since I've never skied MRG I know for sure I will be there either Fri or Sat. 
Right now thinking MRG Friday, Smuggs Saturday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> I'm going to try and hit Saturday with you guys but haven't locked up timing.



I hope so, have been to the Bush before it is a great hill with lots of natural snow and trees.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 14, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I'm out. Looks like they are out of rooms too.


Where? At the sugarbush inn?  Surprised.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 14, 2013)

reefer said:


> Definitely should hitch up Friday. Any other valley regulars gonna be in town?
> I'm planning MRG Thursday, Bush Friday and Saturday. Was planning Lincoln Friday and Ellen Saturday but can flex of course. Staying at the Golden Lion.


 Ill be there.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in. 

Nick, I sent you an email already.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in for Saturday at least.  Sent you a message Nick.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2013)

HowieT2 said:


> Where? At the sugarbush inn?  Surprised.


Yea, but I think they had limited availability that weekend to start with.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

Epic this is one of my favorite hills.:beer::beer:


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just spoke with a friend who skied Sugarbush today. He said with the new snow the past couple of days the place was skiing great. With more snow in the forecast this week you guys should be set up nice. Wish I could join you as SB & K are my main stomping grounds but skiing is out of the question for me at this time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Just spoke with a friend who skied Sugarbush today. He said with the new snow the past couple of days the place was skiing great. With more snow in the forecast this week you guys should be set up nice. Wish I could join you as SB & K are my main stomping grounds but skiing is out of the question for me at this time.


Thanks for the happy information.


Really sorry you cant go this year. Heal quickly and 100% so you have a year and A zone meet ups next season.


----------



## darent (Mar 17, 2013)

jan and I are arriving on thursday and staying at northern lights at stowe, friday we are skiing smuggs then we will head over to SB inn that evening, anyone skiing smuggs friday? Nick we will see you at the INN friday and have a beer or two.


----------



## Nick (Mar 18, 2013)

Bump! 

Should be an awesome weekend with snow in the forecast. Don't miss it!


----------



## Nick (Mar 18, 2013)

I also did rec'v money from a Mr. Conrad for (2) x Sat & Sun tickets. want to  make sure I have the right username for that !


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 18, 2013)

Oops just saw you had already left PayPal instructions earlier in the thread. I'll be sending $ for tickets momentarily.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2013)

forecast looks more like winter than spring but should be pretty good conditions !!

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.135899049380775&lon=-72.9217529296875


----------



## Nick (Mar 19, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> Oops just saw you had already left PayPal instructions earlier in the thread. I'll be sending $ for tickets momentarily.



Got it! Thanks. 

Everyone else ... still a few days to get in. Gotta get the ticket res' in by Thursday!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

Nick said:


> Got it! Thanks.
> 
> Everyone else ... still a few days to get in. Gotta get the ticket res' in by Thursday!![/QUOTE i
> It will be great.


----------



## Nick (Mar 19, 2013)

Are you going Scotty?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

Nick said:


> Are you going Scotty?



Yes,


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you get my payment Nick? I paid for me and Scotty. Anyone else plan on skiing MRG on Friday?


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 19, 2013)

Nick said:


> I also did rec'v money from a Mr. Conrad for (2) x Sat & Sun tickets. want to  make sure I have the right username for that !



That'd be me, found my answer, thanks Nick.


----------



## Nick (Mar 19, 2013)

awesome. Good to go.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

Nick said:


> awesome. Good to go.



Sweet see you at the Bush.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Mar 20, 2013)

Been trying to finalize my plans, but it looks like I'll be at Sugarbush as of Wednesday night and plan to ski at SB both Thursday and Friday.  Looks like it's going to be a solo trip for me so would love to meet up with some fellow AZers to make some turns.  SB is my home mountain so know the area well.  If anyone's interested, where/when to meet?


----------



## Nick (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not going to be there until late Friday night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2013)

Nick said:


> I'm not going to be there until late Friday night.



I should car pool with you,. But I am leaving NYC area around 12pm hope to be at the Bush around 530pm.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 20, 2013)

sugarbushskier said:


> Been trying to finalize my plans, but it looks like I'll be at Sugarbush as of Wednesday night and plan to ski at SB both Thursday and Friday.  Looks like it's going to be a solo trip for me so would love to meet up with some fellow AZers to make some turns.  SB is my home mountain so know the area well.  If anyone's interested, where/when to meet?


Hmm, I was planning on skiing MRG on Friday, but I hold a weekday voucher for SB. xwhaler may, or may not, be skiing MRG on Friday, if he does, I may ski with him. I may prefer a guided tour of SB on Friday over a solo day at MRG. I skied SB for the first time last year, but I'm sure some local knowledge would be helpful. It'd be nice to meet some more AZer's too, all I've meet have been awesome...and then there's Scotty, :wink: WKBWC Just kidding Scotty, you're the awesomest. reefer will be at Lincoln Peak on Friday, MRG Thursday, hope he gets the vouchers I sent him in time. It'd be ironic if they were delayed due to the storm.

I sent you a PM with my contact info.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Hmm, I was planning on skiing MRG on Friday, but I hold a weekday voucher for SB. xwhaler may, or may not, be skiing MRG on Friday, if he does, I may ski with him. I may prefer a guided tour of SB on Friday over a solo day at MRG. I skied SB for the first time last year, but I'm sure some local knowledge would be helpful. It'd be nice to meet some more AZer's too, all I've meet have been awesome...and then there's Scotty, :wink: WKBWC
> 
> I sent you a PM with my contact info.



The goods at the bush, yes please please show me were it is at.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 20, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> xwhaler may, or may not, be skiing MRG on Friday, if he does, I may ski with him.



I'm in for MRG Friday!--just sent you a PM. I will plan to bring along my SB voucher as well in the very unlikely event MRG is shut down for wind holds we could head over to SB for some lower mtn action.


----------



## reefer (Mar 20, 2013)

sugarbushskier said:


> Been trying to finalize my plans, but it looks like I'll be at Sugarbush as of Wednesday night and plan to ski at SB both Thursday and Friday. Looks like it's going to be a solo trip for me so would love to meet up with some fellow AZers to make some turns. SB is my home mountain so know the area well. If anyone's interested, where/when to meet?




PM sent. Would be great to share some runs! Hope to see you there Friday!


----------



## reefer (Mar 20, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Hmm, I was planning on skiing MRG on Friday, but I hold a weekday voucher for SB. xwhaler may, or may not, be skiing MRG on Friday, if he does, I may ski with him. I may prefer a guided tour of SB on Friday over a solo day at MRG. I skied SB for the first time last year, but I'm sure some local knowledge would be helpful. It'd be nice to meet some more AZer's too, all I've meet have been awesome...and then there's Scotty, :wink: WKBWC Just kidding Scotty, you're the awesomest. reefer will be at Lincoln Peak on Friday, MRG Thursday, hope he gets the vouchers I sent him in time. It'd be ironic if they were delayed due to the storm.
> 
> I sent you a PM with my contact info.




Got those vouchers in my hands! Nice! Kudo's to the postal service!
Getting very excited for the annual MRV excursion. I'm dragging DoubleEject with me.
Skiing MRG Thursday, Lincoln Peak Friday, and the plan is to start at Mt. Ellen Saturday. I can't believe I've never skied Mt. Ellen.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 20, 2013)

reefer said:


> Got those vouchers in my hands! Nice! Kudo's to the postal service!
> Getting very excited for the annual MRV excursion. I'm dragging DoubleEject with me.
> Skiing MRG Thursday, Lincoln Peak Friday, and the plan is to start at Mt. Ellen Saturday. I can't believe I've never skied Mt. Ellen.



You'll like Mt Ellen, I skied just one morning there in my two days at SB last year. I would have spent more time, but I went back to Lincoln Peak to ski with some buds. Exterminator was sublime, they got two feet just before I got there, nice fluffy bumps. Reefer, so glad the USPS came through, I was worried. Look forward to skiing with you again, can't wait, super stoked!


----------



## reefer (Mar 20, 2013)

*From MRG!

*
Mar 20, 2013: 
*Yesterday we picked up 10"-12" of new snow out of winter storm Ukko, but she didn't stop there, overnight we got dosed with another 7" of light fluffy snow**. Just as we thought we were going to enjoy a bluebird powder day the squalls picked up and it snowed all day leaving us with another 4-5". The total from the storm stands at 20-24"!!! 


Can i hear a yahoo!
Nick, please inform me of any future trips you may be planning....................................................*


----------



## Nick (Mar 21, 2013)

Later today I'll send out something so we can meet up.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Mar 21, 2013)

I think I'm going to call in sick tomorrow and make the long trek to Sugarbush in the morning to at least ski Friday... Maybe I'll see some of you guys out there. Wish I looked at this thread earlier!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.15954864936028&lon=-72.92793273925781 Might be looking windy on Sat. but not spring conditions, I really do love this place and glad to meet A zoners and hopefully we can do the Bush trip every year to.  http://snowforecast.com/resorts/4848-sugarbush-resort Mr Winn Chill website saying wind up to 40mph I hope the top chairs stay open. Still going to be awesome because were all getting some bush.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 21, 2013)

I will be around all weekend.   Current plan is to at least start the day at Mt Ellen on Saturday.  Less crowd/more leftovers from the snow this week.


----------



## Nick (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome! 

What's a good meet-up spot? My plan is to ski the morning with you guys , my wife will take a lesson. Then in the afternoon I'm going to be with her on the beginner slopes mostly. 

It's pretty low-key. My in laws are coming as well to watch my son while we are out so I will be heading in at lunchtime and for dinner to hang out with them.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Im going to start at lincoln peak and then do a slidebrook run over to ellen before lunch.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 22, 2013)

So the plan is to meet up Sat morning? I don't know Sugarbush well, but I can meet up anywhere that's well marked/labeled.


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

Yep. ... I need to distribute tickets. Will set a time / place today.


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

HowieT2 said:


> Im going to start at lincoln peak and then do a slidebrook run over to ellen before lunch.



I might tag along with you ! I'll probably only have one opportunity yo get into slidebrook


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> I might tag along with you ! I'll probably only have one opportunity yo get into slidebrook



My pleasure.


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

OK for everyone who paid I am picking up the tickets tonight when I arrive. Someone familiar with Sugarbush; what's a good place to meet up at Lincoln Peak?


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> OK for everyone who paid I am picking up the tickets tonight when I arrive. Someone familiar with Sugarbush; what's a good place to meet up at Lincoln Peak?



Inside?  upstairs at the gatehouse lodge, in the cafeteria, to the left of where the food is, there's a room.


----------



## Lostone (Mar 22, 2013)

Depends on the timing of "tonight".

Castlerock pub will be open after the upstairs is ≈ closed.


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

Lostone said:


> Depends on the timing of "tonight".
> 
> Castlerock pub will be open after the upstairs is ≈ closed.



I figured we would meet in the mornig to distribute tickets since I don't know when everyone is arriving. Also, you guys can PM me and I will send you my email address.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> OK for everyone who paid I am picking up the tickets tonight when I arrive. Someone familiar with Sugarbush; what's a good place to meet up at Lincoln Peak?



And you got the money from Cornhead for 2 sets of tickets?


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

> This weekend a maritime low will rotate copious amounts of moisture into northeastern Quebec. Some of that moisture looks to push through into VT and NH on a N/NW wind. Models have been trending very favorably. Right now I'd say that from Friday night thru Sat night, significant upslope snow is possible from Mad River Glen thru Jay Peak Resort and through the White Mountains.
> All major forecast models agree that the best chance for snowfall will be Jay -closest to the moisture source and usually does well on straight N/NW wind. Accums should be in that 4-8ish range widespread with the chance for higher amts in favored locations.
> - LionelHutzskis




Via FIS  (https://www.facebook.com/FamousInternetSkiers)

If you don't follow them on Facebook, you should.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 22, 2013)

I was trying to find a good visible landmark, but I realized that I could serve as that landmark. How about we meet at the line/maze for the Gate House express quad. I will be wearing a neon green helmet, bright red pants, and an orange jacket. I have this gear specifically so people can find me. Lifts spin at 8, I will be standing there starting at 7:50, but am willing to be there earlier. How does that sound? :smash::smash::smash:

~Scott


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 22, 2013)

Howie T2 has a good idea for people at Lincoln Peak  in the AM: "Inside?  upstairs at the gatehouse lodge, in the cafeteria, to the left of where the food is, there's a room."   That room is called the "Sleeper Room" and it's usually empty at 8 AM.    If anyone is headed to Mt Ellen I will be there with reefer.  A good place to meet is at the Glen House @ 10:30 ( assuming some people do Slidebrook from LP and then bus to Mt Ellen)


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> I was trying to find a good visible landmark, but I realized that I could serve as that landmark. How about we meet at the line/maze for the Gate House express quad. I will be wearing a neon green helmet, bright red pants, and an orange jacket. I have this gear specifically so people can find me. Lifts spin at 8, I will be standing there starting at 7:50, but am willing to be there earlier. How does that sound? :smash::smash::smash:
> 
> ~Scott




edit...


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> edit...



wait, what?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> I figured we would meet in the mornig to distribute tickets since I don't know when everyone is arriving. Also, you guys can PM me and I will send you my email address.



Everyone should PM you?


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Howie T2 has a good idea for people at Lincoln Peak  in the AM: "Inside?  upstairs at the gatehouse lodge, in the cafeteria, to the left of where the food is, there's a room."   That room is called the "Sleeper Room" and it's usually empty at 8 AM.    If anyone is headed to Mt Ellen I will be there with reefer.  A good place to meet is at the Glen House @ 10:30 ( assuming some people do Slidebrook from LP and then bus to Mt Ellen)



Let's do that at 7:50AM. I will have the passes with me. 

I may / may not be skiing right out of the gate then (Depends on how the morning with my son goes). but I will be there at a minimum to pass out some passes


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> wait, what?



I was reading both yours and WWF-VT's ideas and was deciding what to do ... :Lol:


----------



## teleo (Mar 22, 2013)

Sleeper room should work well. At 8:00 you will esentially have your own room.   I'm going to try and stop by.  Would like to meet some of you as an SB regular who lurks here with little time to post. Might have 8-9 to ski solo before the family gets out.


----------



## Lostone (Mar 22, 2013)

fyi:   Bravo opens @ 8:00 all others (except Slidebrook) open @ 9:00.


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

Sleeper room it is. See you all there!


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Everyone should PM you?



Gonna meet in the Sleeper Room at 7:50. 



> upstairs at the gatehouse lodge, in the cafeteria, to the left of where the food is, there's a room." That room is called the "Sleeper Room"


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2013)

i'm 50/50 on driving up Sunday. will try to hook up with you guys if i do.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> Gonna meet in the Sleeper Room at 7:50.



Im good with that, with the caveat, that if it continues to snow and there is an accumulation of significance,  i reserve the right to get on line for the super bravo by 7:45.  Looking like a good weekend.


----------



## teleo (Mar 22, 2013)

HowieT2 said:


> Im good with that, with the caveat, that if it continues to snow and there is an accumulation of significance,  i reserve the right to get on line for the super bravo by 7:45.  Looking like a good weekend.



+1.  Looking good out there right now


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2013)

still predicted to be Windy on Saturday but sunny on Sunday?


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

Just got here. Don't want to jinx it but it was sort of dumping when we pulled in 30 min ago.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 23, 2013)

Well you've definitely done well on your date selections this year. Hope you all enjoy! I'm hoping to get a few runs at Magic and take it from there.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 23, 2013)

Its on.  4-6".  Hustle it up folks.


----------



## teleo (Mar 23, 2013)

Windy.  That's probably going to cause some issues today.


----------



## Nick (Mar 23, 2013)

Be there in 2 min


----------



## Nick (Mar 23, 2013)

!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Mar 23, 2013)

!!!!! Awesome


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry i missed you guys.  What a day!  
Whats the plan for tomorrow?  Looking like another first chair kind of day.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 23, 2013)

Nick said:


> Be there in 2 min



I mustve just missed you.  I went outside just after 7:50.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 23, 2013)

teleo said:


> Windy.  That's probably going to cause some issues today.



It was, summit was on wind hold at mt ellen for awhile.  Luckily for me, we took slidebrook back from mt ellen, and as we were passing by the north lynx lift which was on wind hold, i noticed the lifty fiddling about.  Asked if they were closed and lo and behold, they were about to reopen.  Caught the first chair with patrol and did a great run through the woods to castlerock.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 23, 2013)

Had a great day with reefer at Mt Ellen. Powder and no lines all day


----------



## Nick (Mar 23, 2013)

Awesome first day at Sugarbush. Castlerock was a blast although the lift line was painful. 

I'm planning on being back at the Super Bravo Express sometime around 7:50 / 8:00AM.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ill be there.  Booting up in gatehouse around 7:30.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2013)

planning to drive up tomorrow, meet up spot for early afternoon?


----------



## reefer (Mar 23, 2013)

Just pulled in. No official report yet. Skied Mt Ellen freshies all day. Totally unexpected 4_8" + depending on wind direction. I have no idea how Lincoln Peak was, never had an inkling to go over there. WWF-VT gave us an all-day tour of Ellen we'll never forget. (Sugarbushskier on Friday too through slidebrook etc.....). If I was skiing tomorrow I would go back to Ellen only cause I know what I left.  Was puking snow when we left ( I think the 3-6" expected is conservative), there were no liftlines today so tomoroow - empty chairs, and we were alone on many trails, with terrain that was beyond my expectations (first timer at Ellen). Have fun tomorrow, would have loved to stayed, but after three days in the valley we were toast.....................


----------



## darent (Mar 27, 2013)

janski and I had a great time, skied fresh snow sat and sunday. started at lincoln  in the morning and went over to mt ellen in the afternoon on saturday, sunday skied lincoln and  we went into castlerock in the afternoon. great ski conditions, thanks nick for ordering the snow.  we skied smuggs on friday and the conditions were excellent, what a fun mountain.


----------

